
Election Security - Zaak
https://www.schneier.com/blog/archives/2018/02/election_securi_2.html
======
buildbuildbuild
Voting should be mathematically immutable. We have the technology, and it can
be made user friendly.

Most bank login forms are more secure than US elections (there is a password
and KYC registration process.) Even credit card "enter your zipcode" entry
level anti-fraud measures are more secure in my opinion.

What it takes to vote in most states: a mailing address, a signature, and a
pledge that you are being honest.

It is sad how little hope I have for anything to come out of this bipartisan
effort. (kudos to Schneier for participating, though) America's track record
is of leadership being quite ambivalent about proven technological solutions
to citizens' problems.

I want the titans of our industry to lobby hard for user friendly priv key
crypto signatures, an irrevocable blockchain based solution, or both. Even a
QR code on your registration card would be more secure than today, where you
typically don't even need a card or ID to vote.

We are blind to trust our current process.

------
DrScump

      America's track record is of leadership being quite ambivalent about proven technological solutions to citizens' problems.
    

It's hard to solve a problem that half of the officeholders don't _want_
solved.

